# 2011 IBO rules posted



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

bow-legged said:


> The new rules are posted! I like them what you think?
> FHC orange 30
> *3 let down rule 4 time you get a zero*
> HC top 5 worlds top 10 nationals moved out for life.
> No digging or messing with footing stand at stake like it is.


After getting stuck behind a group at Erie 2 years ago where at just one target 2 guys had a combined 11 let-downs we would've called time if not for the group ahead of them doing the same.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

YMR 13-14, YF, FY, FHC & HF all from Orange stake- 30 yards. YMR 15-17 & FHC shoot from Red stake-40 yards. Along with other changes, I think these are changes for the better.


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

bow-legged said:


> The new rules are posted! I like them what you think?
> FHC orange 30
> *3 let down rule 4 time you get a zero*HC top 5 worlds top 10 nationals moved out for life.
> No digging or messing with footing stand at stake like it is.





That right there is complete craziness imo. If someone in the group keeps talking, or the sun is shining, you may really need to let down that many times. I wouldnt stay up and make a bad shot just because If I let down once more I will get a zero.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

mustang kid said:


> That right there is complete craziness imo. If someone in the group keeps talking, or the sun is shining, you may really need to let down that many times. I wouldnt stay up and make a bad shot just because If I let down once more I will get a zero.


Your letting down because someone is talking and the sun is shining????? If you don't have it worked out after a let down or 2 a couple more aren't going to help. You can talk all you want in my group because I'm burning a hole where I want my arrow, not listening to anybody's conversation.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

What is the IBO thinking? these two rules are crazy..and I'll tell you why!

1. IBO does not have shotgun starts! Lighting on targets vary to much...

2. not altering the ground..thats stupid too... what about when it gets muddy,,, or when the target or stake is set that hinders a rt handed or left handed shooter....

Why can't the IBO set their ranges, and have shot gun times like the ASA is beyond me.


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

The altering the ground rule was created because some pro shooters started carrying a shovel and would prep the ground before they shot, so the IBO put a stop to it before it got out of hand. The let down rule does not bother me because I don't think you could let down 4 times in 2 minutes.


----------



## cardiac kid (Jan 29, 2008)

the let down rule is what the nfaa uses and who needs to prep the ground when all you need is some lightweight blocks to level the footing.

you got that indoor range finished yet bow-legged?


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Ok I can understand multiple let downs....but isn't there a time limit per shooter?(I've never shot an ibo, just ASA and know those rules). But the ground rule is idiotic. Pros using shovels? Sounds like who ever is setting the range is not creating safe footing. I'd like to know does a stick on the ground at the stake constitute breaking said rule if I remove it? I'd like to know since I do plan on shooting the STC in '11


----------



## NYS REP (Dec 21, 2003)

Not to start any more arguments-Yes the IBO has a two minute rule (which the shooters should enforce amongst themselves) I know, I know, we don't, they don't enforce it-like I said-not to start any more arguments!!- the let down rule was created to add another element to the 2 minute rule.
Now the altering the ground rule-a group of Pro's at this years World Championship final ten targets had a shovel with them and they were leveling the footing around the shooting stake. The footing was safe, the stake was set that way purposely to challenge the archers. A group of Youths across the trail noticed what the Pro's were doing and were heard by a Director, "We didn't know you could do that, we need to start carrying a shovel too". To put a stop to it immediately this rule was implemented. Years ago a rule did exist as to "not altering the course" and some how over the years it inadvertingly was removed (copy and paste). No light weight blocks, no digging in with your boots is allowed. removing a stick or loose debris (caution flag with three laps to go) will be over looked. Many of our courses are set on private property, after the event several stakes have been dug in so deep that it has caused concern from the property owners. Some have suggested that we don't change ranges because they don't want holes through out there property. Again I'm not looking for arguments-I hope this helps to explain how the Board arrived at these decisions and rule changes.
Rudy
IBO Director


----------



## rcher (Dec 3, 2002)

Sounds to me that the ones' who should be setting a "good" example for the others are not! All suffer through the stupid moves by an individual! If you can't shoot in 2 minutes without letting down 3 or more times then you shouldn't be shooting. IMHO


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

RickT said:


> YMR 13-14, YF, FY, FHC & HF all from Orange stake- 30 yards. YMR 15-17 & FHC shoot from Red stake-40 yards. Along with other changes, I think these are changes for the better.


Correction: YMR & FBR shoot from Red stake-40 yards.


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> Your letting down because someone is talking and the sun is shining????? If you don't have it worked out after a let down or 2 a couple more aren't going to help. You can talk all you want in my group because I'm burning a hole where I want my arrow, not listening to anybody's conversation.





If the sun is shining and you cant see the target, i will let down. Im not taking a bad shot.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

mustang kid said:


> If the sun is shining and you cant see the target, i will let down. Im not taking a bad shot.


Then you take a 0

People need to remember that the IBO and it's rules were built around hunting and to give the archery a simulated hunting feel. If you think you're God's gift to archery and you need to let down 15 times then go shoot indoor spots...oh wait, they have a time limit as well....


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

bow-legged said:


> The new rules are posted! I like them what you think?
> FHC orange 30
> 3 let down rule 4 time you get a zero
> *HC top 5 worlds top 10 nationals moved out for life.*
> No digging or messing with footing stand at stake like it is.


I like this one, but I feel it should apply to all classes not just the HC, there are too many sandbaggers in MBO class as well


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

whitetail101 said:


> I like this one, but I feel it should apply to all classes not just the HC, there are too many sandbaggers in MBO class as well


The sign up fee is to high for semi pro! I think a lot of people would move but can not afford it.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

bow-legged said:


> The new rules are posted! I like them what you think?
> FHC orange 30
> 3 let down rule 4 time you get a zero
> *HC top 5 worlds top 10 nationals moved out for life.*
> No digging or messing with footing stand at stake like it is.


I like this alot and I think it should actually pertain to top one or two in each triple crown, if you win or place second at more than one triple crown event in a year you are moved out. I think this stuff will help show break up pencil pushing groups that act like they are not all friends when getting a group. I am not pointing a finger just stating the fact we all know it happens. I have never come close to the top two YET but I know others and maybe soemday I will. I would feel pretty good about the fact that I shot goodenough to be forced into another class so someone else can step up.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

bow-legged said:


> The sign up fee is to high for semi pro! I think a lot of people would move but can not afford it.


Fully agree on this one, money plays a signifaicant part for sure. There are alot of GREAT shooters in MBO that I am sure would love to shoot with the pro's or semi pro's but just could not afford it.


----------



## osuhunter2011 (Feb 13, 2009)

Pros carrying Shovels?!?! Lol that is nuts. Archery truly has become a wimps game. Shut up and shoot. Like stated before, Im burning a hole where my arrow will hopefully be going! If a slight bit of awkward footing throws you off, go home! Remember, we primarily shoot in the woods. This is where target shooters are completely set aside of the target shooters AND Bowhunters. I saw a guy last year let down about 5 times a target and shot one of the worst scores I have ever seen. Then, he blamed it on footing. Meanwhile, 2 guys in my group managed to shoot 7 and 4 up for the half. People and their excuses kill me, and this Is why more and more shooters are moving to the ASA.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

osuhunter2011 said:


> Pros carrying Shovels?!?! Lol that is nuts. Archery truly has become a wimps game. Shut up and shoot. Like stated before, Im burning a hole where my arrow will hopefully be going! If a slight bit of awkward footing throws you off, go home! Remember, we primarily shoot in the woods. This is where target shooters are completely set aside of the target shooters AND Bowhunters. I saw a guy last year let down about 5 times a target and shot one of the worst scores I have ever seen. Then, he blamed it on footing. Meanwhile, 2 guys in my group managed to shoot 7 and 4 up for the half. People and their excuses kill me, and this Is why more and more shooters are moving to the ASA.


I would shoot ASA in a heart beat if they were closer. I am in Northern Ohio so it is alot of driving and money to shoot ASA; when I lived with the parents I shot ASA.


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

I like the rule changes. I can understand one,maybe two letdowns but three or more is getting rediculous. I`shot once with a guy who let down three times on a bear that was less than 10ft away to bring up his binos!


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

I wholeheartedly agree with the new let down rule, when you shoot you get into a rythm, and when you have someone let down a half a dozen times infront of your group, next thing you know it takes a half an hour for 4 guys to shoot, it messes you up. We had a group in front of us at worlds this year that was like that, TWO guys, each let down 3-4 times on every darn target, and our group had to suffer as a result. Also , who knows if they are Ranging targets by letting down like that. See coach Bernies Idiot proof archery, on cheats about that one.
Funny you mention golf!!!! I have watched guys who check the lye of a ball, walk around the green 4-5 times, look down their putter shaft a couple times, take 10 minutes to take a shot and still miss..


----------



## deadhead (Aug 26, 2004)

i wanted to start shooting ibo but if people have made it this bad then i don't want to. it's supposed to be a bawhunters thing that has been turned into a target shooters game and has defeated the purpose. letting down imo should not be aloud at all, in bowhunting you may get 1 let down if your lucky as for the sun in your eyes you have to deal with it and the terrain well, you have to take it how it comes. the rules should reflect a hunting situation and the people shooting it should do the same jmo.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

You would think that IBO would have addressed what alot of Shooters have been complaining about for quite some time. PAYOUT to it's shooters. That's all I ever hear about when I hear about the IBO.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

big difference in trying to hit the lungs/vitals for a kill and hitting the 11 ring.....


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

J Whittington said:


> big difference in trying to hit the lungs/vitals for a kill and hitting the 11 ring.....


I agree with J Whittington here. 
Let down rule is fine but why couldnt they have made the rule saying u cant bring any type of object to fix the footing at the stake? Crazy if you ask me. 
IBO might have started out for the bowhunters but its turned into a competition with many different classes. People come from all over spending alot of time and money to compete at these tournaments and then to say you cant take your boot or shoe and fix your footing to make it a little more stable isnt right. Its crazy cause archers have been taught to always get there footing rt but now you cant even move something out of the way to make the best shot possible. Come on. To me this why we have different classes. It should pertain to different classes. Mainly the Hunter class. I can understand to moving it for the guys who shoot these tournaments to better there shooting for hunting. 
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I also see it as a safty issue as well. The way the rule is worded now is too ambiguous(sp) they can set the stake where ever they want to....attached on the trunk of a tree "to make it more challenging"

What about those folks that do not want to compete in the physically challenged class.? I myself have an injury from a spider bite on my right ankle. Im aware of some other pros with some physical limitations.

Also..Again I ask, Why does the IBO REFUSE to set the ranges when everyone can begin at the same time/shot gun start as the ASA does?


----------



## Lefteye19 (Aug 1, 2005)

:moviecorn


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

deadhead said:


> i wanted to start shooting ibo but if people have made it this bad then i don't want to. it's supposed to be a bawhunters thing that has been turned into a target shooters game and has defeated the purpose. letting down imo should not be aloud at all, in bowhunting you may get 1 let down if your lucky as for the sun in your eyes you have to deal with it and the terrain well, you have to take it how it comes. the rules should reflect a hunting situation and the people shooting it should do the same jmo.


Don't let all the hype ruin it for you just go shoot and have fun let the target shooters shoot there game you shoot yours, having fun is the main thing! If you don't have fun and don't enjoy it why go?
I could give a crap what the next guys score is I just want to beat my score from the last time I was there. And it has helped in the hunting department also. you do meet some interesting people and have made a lot of freinds doing it. So there is alot more than just rules and scores if this makes any sense.
M2Cents


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Let's see !
No shotgun Start!
No change of payout!
Probably no change of venue!
No Breaking groups up like ASA!
Priceless looks like I will be out for another year! 
I hate to say it but I wish it would just fold and the ASA would take it over! Guys if you have not been to a ASA event then you need to the IBO events are like pissing in the wind!


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

IBO is the only game in town in the northeast.


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

Better chance of GA having a blizzard in August than the IBO paying out like they should. Officers/presidents/etc of the NTC host clubs make up the majority of the IBO board.....Those clubs are making a killing! Look at the payouts,,,,then count how much money they take in....do the math....its easy. How many consecutive years have those clubs held those events? 20? Take 20 x 50,000...then you have a general idea how much money they have made..... 

They use the same ranges..same targets ...and put the same targets at the same location/spots on the range...

Oh here is whats really funny.....they will tell you (told me) that they are doing us a favor by having the shoots.... yea, right..
and Obama is the greatest president ever and there is no economic problems in the USA


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

deadhead said:


> i wanted to start shooting ibo but if people have made it this bad then i don't want to. it's supposed to be a bawhunters thing that has been turned into a target shooters game and has defeated the purpose. letting down imo should not be aloud at all, in bowhunting you may get 1 let down if your lucky as for the sun in your eyes you have to deal with it and the terrain well, you have to take it how it comes. the rules should reflect a hunting situation and the people shooting it should do the same jmo.


You know it may have started out for just Hunters ( hunting is my passion) but it has also evolved into a target archery game. Let me see. Letting down shouldnt be aloud. Thats crazy. I agree that letting down more than 3 times is to much but you saying shouldnt be aloud at all. Just not rt. Saying the rules should reflect hunting situations only. Crazy also. You go pay $300 for an entry fee see how you like the hunting situations only. Honestly thats why they have all the classes. Shoot the class you like and each class should have a set of rules to go by. Just my opinions also.
Jame


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Bird Dogg said:


> IBO is the only game in town in the northeast.


Amen brother! Love to shoot some ASA but they are WAY TO FAR TO TRAVEL TO! Bring some closer and I'd take one in. Used to be a shoot in Virginia I'm told, before I was serious about 3D but the closest is over 12 hours...no thanks.


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

We dont need no stinking let down just "GRIP IT AND RIP IT"


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

I wish ASA would come up here or start a NE organization.....there are clubs big enough to host events...


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

You all have ASA in the northeast.....Just contact your state ASA Director and take it from there Go here to find your ASA state director
http://asaarchery.com/news/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=72


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

Va, IL, MI is as close as it gets, and was thinking northeast as in PA, MA, NY, VT ....


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Here i'll simplify this:

PENN:
Harry Jellison
600 Summit St
Derry, PA 15627
724-694-8761
[email protected] 

VT/NH/CT
Chip Boutin
212 Hillcrest Dr.
Johnson, VT 05656
802-730-3132
[email protected] 

New Jersey
Frank Vanderbeck
17 Roberts Rd
Englishtown, NJ 07726
732-446-8558
[email protected]

Northeast Region 
Skip Henry
214 Rte 67
Leeds, NY 12451
(518) 832-1419 (H)
518-461-9634 (cell)
[email protected]


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> You all have ASA in the northeast.....Just contact your state ASA Director and take it from there Go here to find your ASA state director
> http://asaarchery.com/news/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=72


OK you have directors but I haven't seen or heard anything about ASA shoots. A few years ago I remember seeing a shoot or two but what we are talking about here is a major National level shoot. Anyone can have a local shoot and put a ASA tag on it.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

bhtr3d said:


> Here i'll simplify this:
> 
> PENN:
> Harry Jellison
> ...


ASA may have Reps in these states, but I haven't seen any ASA shoots listed for these states.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> OK you have directors but I haven't seen or heard anything about ASA shoots. A few years ago I remember seeing a shoot or two but what we are talking about here is a major National level shoot. Anyone can have a local shoot and put a ASA tag on it.


Exactly, we need actual ASA shoots up here Ohio, PA, WV, NY, NJ, VM, MA, MD there is nothing. If I wanted to fake it I could just make by bow suit there rules but what is the fun in with no competition. If ASA took over IBO and there were not two so different organizations maybe there would be more Archery Representation on TV, Internet, and other area to boost the money and promotions.

Right now it is like the BASS Masters and Shark Fishing, both use fishing rods but are total opposites.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> OK you have directors but I haven't seen or heard anything about ASA shoots. A few years ago I remember seeing a shoot or two but what we are talking about here is a major National level shoot. Anyone can have a local shoot and put a ASA tag on it.


If you want to have a ASA Pro/Am in your part of the country...... Contact the office 770-795-0232..... They will tell you what will be needed to bring such an event there. 
But, you might want to have your local clubs in your states hold qualifiers and then have a state championship, this will help in the grassroots started and having people accustom to ASA.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Let me start by saying...the letdown rule is long over due I shot in a group last year with a guy that let down as many as 9 times on a target average 4 on the course...nuff said about that.

Payouts...blah blah want to shoot for money shoot Semi or Pro...cut and dry.

As for all the ASA stuff I have attended a few and they are light years ahead of the IBO in terms of being organized and running a shoot....but I live in the NE as others have already shown...to me the ASA Federation is a joke...I love to shoot so Ishoot whatever is going on that weekend near home.

Money is tite this year starting a new job with no vacation so Erie and the Worlds are the only IBOs I'll shoot this year, cuz 3D is not the only Archery we have plenty of field and Fita in the NE.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

The #1 thing the IBO must do is break up groups!!! Guys traveling around the country shooting together and spending a lot of money simply should not be allowed to shoot together. It gives the appearance of impropriety even if the guys are absolutely honest.

I've only shot one big IBO shoot and that was this years World Championship........ After the first day a friend and I were talking. He was real uncomfortable. He told me the other guys in his group were tight and they flat out said, "a .25" is close enough". I won't say 2 of the guys were related but someone else might! My buddy said he let it go and felt like crap because he had benefited. He said by the end the guys had added _many_ pencil points! I told him a guy in our group called his own arrow out and 2 guys made smart mouthed comments that it was "close enough". I backed the out call and there wasn't another discussion about what arrows were touching a line. My buddy said he wished he had spoke up on the first target. If you were close to shooting in the finals in AHC then you may have got screwed. It was a buzz kill for me because I was entertaining the idea of shooting the Triple Crown in 2011.

I'm motivated to be back at World's next year and I'm praying I get in the group with a certain 2 guys. They won't be liking me.

The IBO let this BS go on at their premier shoot. Until they do something about it the IBO will always be an archery organization that puts on second rate jack leg competitions. The honest IBO "champions" are besmirched due to the wide spread knowledge that "some of the best" archers in the IBO _frequently_ cheat. The honest folks need to man up and be ready for the fallout.


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

the groups have to be broke up at *ALL* events. just look at the first 2 legs of the National Triple Crown and then look at the scores when you put them in peer groups or look at the top 15 at Erie or McKean and compare them to the scores at the Worlds. This isn't hard to figure out. When you shoot 10 to 15 up at State shoots and the First two legs and then 20 down at the worlds.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> The #1 thing the IBO must do is break up groups!!! Guys traveling around the country shooting together and spending a lot of money simply should not be allowed to shoot together. It gives the appearance of impropriety even if the guys are absolutely honest.
> 
> I've only shot one big IBO shoot and that was this years World Championship........ After the first day a friend and I were talking. He was real uncomfortable. He told me the other guys in his group were tight and they flat out said, "a .25" is close enough". I won't say 2 of the guys were related but someone else might! My buddy said he let it go and felt like crap because he had benefited. He said by the end the guys had added _many_ pencil points! I told him a guy in our group called his own arrow out and 2 guys made smart mouthed comments that it was "close enough". I backed the out call and there wasn't another discussion about what arrows were touching a line. My buddy said he wished he had spoke up on the first target. If you were close to shooting in the finals in AHC then you may have got screwed. It was a buzz kill for me because I was entertaining the idea of shooting the Triple Crown in 2011.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Your buddy should have not let it go on. You can't complain about it afterward when he could have easily done something about it right then. The Triple Crown legs are a joke with everyone shooting the same courses every year and groups not being broke up. The Worlds is as good as the IBO gets and it's not the IBO's fault if the shooters don't enforce the rules at a World event. I've shot the last 3 years at the IBO World event and had nothing but great people to shoot with. I've heard such things go on but it's up to the individuals to enforce AND play by the rules.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I have no doubt on what Kent said is true. He may be short and from Va. but hes honest and a good shot.

For pros/semis since they cannot shoot untill SAT anyways...they should have shot gun starts...put ranges that are accessable. Everyone start at the same time/ on different targets...thats the only fair way to do it...


----------



## mdarton (Jan 11, 2008)

No binoculars and 10 seconds after hitting stake.


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

If there is a 2 minute rule as long as you make the shot in that time it should not matter if you leave down 20 times


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

josechno said:


> the groups have to be broke up at *ALL* events. just look at the first 2 legs of the National Triple Crown and then look at the scores when you put them in peer groups or look at the top 15 at Erie or McKean and compare them to the scores at the Worlds. This isn't hard to figure out. When you shoot 10 to 15 up at State shoots and the First two legs and then 20 down at the worlds.


*Ahmen my brother! Scream it from the mountain!* Anyone that knows me, knows my rant on this subject. It is pure BS! Amazing how the range officials can't see that those three red shirts that stepped up to the first target all have the same archery shop name on them! :frusty:


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

maineyotekiller said:


> *Ahmen my brother! Scream it from the mountain!* Anyone that knows me, knows my rant on this subject. It is pure BS! Amazing how the range officials can't see that those three red shirts that stepped up to the first target all have the same archery shop name on them! :frusty:


I cant stand that when there are three team memenbers on one group. I shot with a group from southern ohio once and there were three of them so I was worried but once we started shooting they were so serious on competing with each other that I ended up being the line caller because they were trying to be so picky on each other. This was the only time I seen that otherwise I have seen seom peop-le get upset with me or a friend because we complain about how arrows are being called and there is three of them again one of us.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Let's see the IBO stands for International Bowhunters Organization so it should be just for bowhunters and bowhunter setups no target setups correct? I would not be offended if it was to change just to bowhunters and not target shooter! I am a target shooter with a target setup! Just have a novice, amateur and expert dvisions!! Novice would be for fun anything goes rangefinders etc.... Amateur would be for more serious shooters...then have a expert class for top level shooters that compete for money... Amateurs would get awards like plagues and belt buckles...not a bad idea for a organization that is titled bowhunter.... Just food for thought..


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> If you want to have a ASA Pro/Am in your part of the country...... Contact the office 770-795-0232..... They will tell you what will be needed to bring such an event there.
> But, you might want to have your local clubs in your states hold qualifiers and then have a state championship, this will help in the grassroots started and having people accustom to ASA.


I would really like to look into this and if anyone has ever rallied or tried I would be intrested in hearing about it. We have some good size clubs around where I am and I would be curious what to do to try and get this motivation up here in Northern Ohio. Anyone with background on this please let me know when I was young and lived at home with extra cash I would drive down to the ASA shoots with buddies and shoot what a difference they are. The the first two legs of the triple crown are nothing but regualr club shoots with alot of people.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

I called the ASA and asked about them moving north. The lady on the phone said that they tried it, didn't make enough money and probably would not re-visit the idea. Somebody else call them and let us know of the response...770-795-0232


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

cenochs said:


> Let's see the IBO stands for International Bowhunters Organization so it should be just for bowhunters and bowhunter setups no target setups correct? I would not be offended if it was to change just to bowhunters and not target shooter! I am a target shooter with a target setup! Just have a novice, amateur and expert dvisions!! Novice would be for fun anything goes rangefinders etc.... Amateur would be for more serious shooters...then have a expert class for top level shooters that compete for money... Amateurs would get awards like plagues and belt buckles...not a bad idea for a organization that is titled bowhunter.... Just food for thought..


Your a genuis!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Kent I'm pretty sure I know who your buddy shot with.....I've witnessed it way to many times myself...as I always say, if I make a bad shot, I earned the score I get. I'll never get better letting a pencil do the practice for me. :wink:


----------



## tkasten (Jul 16, 2006)

Another Point of View.....I have attended both IBO & ASA local and national events. I have seen folks stretch the line issue at *both* IBO & ASA events. I understand the fairness aspect of ASA shotgun starts. However I do like the freedom of choosing the day and time that I shoot. At Erie IBO I shot all 40 targets on Friday. At all the IBO Triple Crowns I can take my camping trailer and camp on the grounds free. At the Kentucky ASA last year camping was not allowed on the grounds and I had to be there the entire weekend. The ranges were all crammed together along a power line and most of the shots were in dark tunnels. Many of the targets were so close together that we had to wait to pull arrows until the groups on either side were done shooting. Back in Michigan our ASA shoots use shotgun starts (I like) but the ranges are set up just like our IBO shoots. The targets are located throughout the woods and each is a different looking challenge. 

Now this all said I am very happy that I am able to attend both ASA & IBO events. My state is lucky that we can do this. I think that supporting both organizations is good for archery. I never hear pros complaining about one group or the other. Levi Morgan seems to win equally well in ASA or IBO. In Michigan we have 15 IBO shoots scheduled and a similar number of ASA's. Many of these shoots are on the same weekend so most of us shoot one on Sat. and the other on Sun. We consider this the best of both worlds. All of these shoots are run by great clubs that spend a bunch of time making these all happen. My thought - shoot more, complain less.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

The reason you won't hear the Pros complain about IBO shoots is becuase they have their own range and yes they have shooting times and peer groups to with!! Why would they complain everything is setup correctly for the Pros! And for being able to shoot when ever and with whom ever you want at IBO events is the biggest problem going these are triple crown events not backyard tournaments !!!!! 




tkasten said:


> Another Point of View.....I have attended both IBO & ASA local and national events. I have seen folks stretch the line issue at *both* IBO & ASA events. I understand the fairness aspect of ASA shotgun starts. However I do like the freedom of choosing the day and time that I shoot. At Erie IBO I shot all 40 targets on Friday. At all the IBO Triple Crowns I can take my camping trailer and camp on the grounds free. At the Kentucky ASA last year camping was not allowed on the grounds and I had to be there the entire weekend. The ranges were all crammed together along a power line and most of the shots were in dark tunnels. Many of the targets were so close together that we had to wait to pull arrows until the groups on either side were done shooting. Back in Michigan our ASA shoots use shotgun starts (I like) but the ranges are set up just like our IBO shoots. The targets are located throughout the woods and each is a different looking challenge.
> 
> Now this all said I am very happy that I am able to attend both ASA & IBO events. My state is lucky that we can do this. I think that supporting both organizations is good for archery. I never hear pros complaining about one group or the other. Levi Morgan seems to win equally well in ASA or IBO. In Michigan we have 15 IBO shoots scheduled and a similar number of ASA's. Many of these shoots are on the same weekend so most of us shoot one on Sat. and the other on Sun. We consider this the best of both worlds. All of these shoots are run by great clubs that spend a bunch of time making these all happen. My thought - shoot more, complain less.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

cenochs said:


> The reason you won't hear the Pros complain about IBO shoots is becuase they have their own range and yes they have shooting times and peer groups to with!! Why would they complain everything is setup correctly for the Pros! And for being able to shoot when ever and with whom ever you want at IBO events is the biggest problem going these are triple crown events not backyard tournaments !!!!!


+++1 What he said


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

cenochs said:


> Let's see !
> No shotgun Start!
> No change of payout!
> Probably no change of venue!
> ...


You are an asset to our sport!
Nice job on promoting archery!
I have never shot an ASA event probably never will but I won't slam them for the way they run there Org nor will I slam the IBO there both good Orgs. so to each his own.
I like shooting my bow in whatever venue it may be in( expecially hunting)!


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Come on people now....Smile on your Brother...Everybody get together..Try an love one a nutha' right now!!!!!!!


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

ahcnc said:


> Come on people now....Smile on your Brother...Everybody get together..Try an love one a nutha' right now!!!!!!!


I love you Man!!!!!!!!!!
Your still not getting my Busch Lite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ky hammer (Jan 7, 2003)

you know all i hear in these threads is how the IBO sucks and should do this and do that. i would lay money down that you guys doing all the complaining have no idea what it takes to put one of these shoots on. to set 140 or more targets and to do it safely. i do not agree with the let down rule what so ever as we already have a 2 minute rule in effect. i also think when the course is set there should be adequate footing at the shooting stake. now as far as a shotgun start making thinge equal there is always gonna be something unequal. one shooter has to start on a black target in the early morning or with one back in a dark place that you can see at a later time. i have heard certain posters on this thread that never have anything good to say about the IBO but never have i saw them involved to make things better. no matter if its IBO ASA NfAA NAA IFAA or whatever its still shooting our bows. if you dont enjoy that then you are here for thewrong reason.


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*problems*



> you know all i hear in these threads is how the IBO sucks and should do this and do that. i would lay money down that you guys doing all the complaining have no idea what it takes to put one of these shoots on. to set 140 or more targets and to do it safely. i do not agree with the let down rule what so ever as we already have a 2 minute rule in effect. i also think when the course is set there should be adequate footing at the shooting stake. now as far as a shotgun start making thing equal there is always gonna be something unequal. one shooter has to start on a black target in the early morning or with one back in a dark place that you can see at a later time. i have heard certain posters on this thread that never have anything good to say about the IBO but never have i saw them involved to make things better. no matter if its IBO ASA NfAA NAA IFAA or whatever its still shooting our bows. if you don't enjoy that then you are here for the wrong reason.


Well said!


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Seems to me the ASA knows how to put on organized shoots...and oh they have no problem with it.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

I don’t think there will ever be an even line between ASA or IBO I think we just need to live with it and shoot IBO up here until we can get enough ASA shoots to bring it up.

IBO qualifiers can be how ever they want they can’t regulate those, it would be to hard; but I think the triple crowns could be more regulated, and if they put up news letters or emails for help or their clubs let a few more people participate as members they may get more help. MY experience; seems like the people in control or at least think they are or can pull any weight act like they are better than the rest and are not very easy to talk to.

I will continue to shoot IBO and hopefully shoot good enough so I can move up and be in better groups and higher pier groups.


----------



## Fire Archer (Jul 23, 2008)

xringbob said:


> We dont need no stinking let down just "GRIP IT AND RIP IT"


Thats how we do it, isn't it Bob. Thats my motto as well.


----------

